# Wii scene release list



## pipesfranco (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey guys when you putting up the official wii scene release list?

Just wondering if i can get this info from somewhere else.

Dont want to be a traitor to gbatemp...creep creep!


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 23, 2007)

Soonish!


----------



## Monkey01 (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Feb 23 2007 said:


> Soonish. We'll be working on it soonish.


In five days?


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Feb 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Feb 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Soonish. We'll be working on it soonish.
> ...


If that was so, we'd better not sleep any time soon.


----------

